# Trying to understand. XUS / IVV / ITOT



## SSix (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello 

As I'm trying to learn and l have a question I hope someone can shed some light on for me.
I apologize if there's another thread that covers this.

When comparing ITOT, XUS, and IVV let's say, I notice that nearly 95% of XUS is IVV.

Why is that?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

iShares XUS = S&P 500 ETF in CAD. So, it tracks S&P 500. 
IVV is the U.S. iShares ETF.

If you want to own U.S. stock market, tracking S&P 500 in CAD then XUS is an outstanding fund.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

If you want to do it in USD for really low ETF fees look at VTI to do what XUS does. Yes we own both XUS and VTI. (or, and VBR at times instated of VTI)


----------

